# Is there a big growth spurt at 5 months?



## whiby

Hi everyone
Over the last week or so Ethan has started waking every 3 hours again in the night for a bottle, whereas previously he would go 6-7 hours, and even then if he did wake up he would go back to sleep for a bit with his dummy. He did this last month for a week or so and I know there is a big growth spurt at around 4 months, but is there another at around 5 months? I can't work out if it's a growth spurt, a sign he is ready to start taking some baby rice (I know 6 months is the guideline but he is a big baby and draining 9oz bottles) or teething (he's been chewing and drooling for months but I can't feel any lumpy gums/teeth coming through so I don't think that has changed recently).

Any thoughts? :flower:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

It could be teething or a growth spurt, they don't all have them at the 'standard' times. I'd wait before weaning. My LO is nearly 21lb and drains 9oz but is not swallowing any solids yet and is fine, so early weaning isn't inevitable for 'bigger' or 'hungrier' babies...


----------



## faille

Is it a case of he'll only settle if he's fed? Is he falling back to sleep whilst having the bottle? If so, it might be that he's comforting by feeding back to sleep and not actually wanting to be fed iyswim?

Have you tried giving him an extra feed during the day or upping the oz's during the day if he's draining them? Or hungry baby milk?

We used to have to give Violet a 2-4oz 'top up' at 11/11.30pm but she wouldn't want a whole bottle.


----------



## whiby

He won't fall asleep while he's feeding, he finishes the bottle and I put him back to bed whilst he is still awake, he will perhaps gurgle for 5 mins or so and then go back to sleep, so I think he genuinely is hungry rather than comfort feeding. Before we feed him we always try giving him his dummy just in case he wants to comfort suck, and that did work fine until about a week or so, now only feeding him works. 

I can't up the oz in the bottle it's already a 9oz bottle and it's full to the top/ I've tried offering him an extra bottle in the day but he doesn't want it, he'll have maybe half an oz but then will still want the next bottle at the scheduled time (he usually goes 3 - 3.5 hours between bottles, he's like clockwork!)

He's been on hungry baby milk for about 3 months already! :rofl:


----------



## soup

i have to say i would try some solids, i know the weaning police on here wont agree but it sounds to me like your lo is ready. do what YOU feel is right for your little one tho hun


----------

